# Creamsteak's Pathfinder Sunless Citadel [IC]



## Creamsteak (Mar 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]We're beginning the adventure at the _'point of entrance'_ rather than beginning with the more traditional hook portion. This is to expediate the game's introduction and try to get the players in as soon as possible. By getting everyone onto a 1/day schedule of posting early, I hope to get a stronger commitment to the game going. Things might feel a little boxed in at first, since I'm essentially throwing you into the burning building, but the point of this game is also to test things mechanically and how they play out. I want the players to push as hard as they can till they are forced to retreat back to the nearest town to recover. [/sblock]

*Background:* Another party of adventurers, locally based, delved into the local ruins known as the Sunless Citadel a month past. They were never seen again. Two human members of that ill-fated adventuring party were brother and sister, Talgen Hucrele and Sharwyn Hucrele. They were part of an important merchant family based in the town of Oakhurst. Kerowyn Hucrele, the matriarch of the family, offers salvage rights to you and your team if you can find and return two lost members of her family -- or at least return the gold signet rings worn by the missing brother and sister. She also offers a reward of 500 gold per signet rignt. If you can bring back the Hucreles in good shape (of good mind and body), she offers to double the reward. In all, the missing adventurers included Talgen (fighter), Sharwyn (wizard), Sir Braford (paladin), and Karakas (ranger). Sir Braford was not a local, and the townspeople say that he had an enchanted sword he called _Shatterspike_.

*Setting:* Oakhurst is a small town close to the dungeon. Oakhurst is crossed by two different roads, conveniently called the Old Road and the New Road. The Old Road leads to the ravine in which the Sunless Citadel is burried, while the New Road is the primary trade route that passes through Oakhurst. 







*Dark Ravine:* The Old Road passes to teh east of a narrow ravine. At the road's closest approach to the cleft, several broken pillars jut from the earth where the ravine widens and opens into something more akin to a deep, but narrow, canyon. Two of the pillars stand straight, but most of them lean against the sloped earth. Others are broken, and several have apparently fallen into the darkness-shrouded depths. A few similar pillars are visible on the opposite side of the ravine.

A sturdy knotted rope tied to one of the leaning pillars hangs down into the darkness below. Judging by its good condition, the rope couldn't have been tied there any longer than two or three weeks ago. There are also many older and weathered hand- and footholds carved into the surface of the cliff face.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 24, 2008)

Thunder pulls on the rope as hard as he can. He wants to make sure it is as sturdy as it can be.

*Strength Check:* 6


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2008)

The rope seems fairly secured. It looks like it could easily hold more than three hundred pounds of weight without any problems.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 24, 2008)

"What the heck," Thunder says aloud. He makes sure all of his gear is securely fastened and then rappels down the cliff face.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2008)

(Note that if you don't explicitely roll something, in this example, a climb check, I'll tend to roll it for you to advance the game rather than ask "give me a climb check." That's not always true, but generally it is.)

You descend 25 feet till your feet are firmly planted on a sandy ledge that overlooks the subterranean gulf of darkness to the west. The ledge is wide but rough. Sand, rocky debris, and the bones of small animals cover it. A roughly hewn stairwell zigs and zags down the side of the ledge, descending into darkness.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 24, 2008)

Thunder rummages through his pack and grabs a sunrod. He smacks it against the cliff face to activate it.

He carefully chooses his footing and makes his way over to the stairwell.

*Acrobatics/Balance Check:* 21

Thunder crunches down and extends his hand holding the sunrod down into the darkness. He peers down to mae out any detail now visible due to the lit sunrod.

(Not sure how to handle a Perception check as it is not one of my skills chosen; cross-class or untrained?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2008)

*Aramil*

The elf wizard is surprised by the human's boldness. "Hey Thunder, do you need us at all? Is it save down there, or did you already need a cleric. If not, I will send the trapsmith."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 24, 2008)

Its safe, so far Aramil. Theres a ledge about 25 feet down and there is a staircase that leads down from the ledge into a dark pit. I've got a sunrod lit and I'm tring to make out some detail. Go ahead and send the trapsmith down.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 24, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

"Oooh!" she remarked as she stared down the fissure in the earth. "Talk about walking on the path less travelled." She grinned and kept staring down the fissure, looking sideways when Thunder first pulled the rope and then cunnily managed to climb down to the ledge below. "No need to wait, Thunder," she called in mirth, "When you find the Hucreles, we'll be right here!" She laughed lightly and then pulled on the rope herself.

Amaril walked up towards the rope and called down to their eager companion. "Let's pull the rope up and leave him down there," she said with another laugh, before peering down again, her face this time serious. She gripped the earth, pulling a handful of it to her nose. She sniffed it noisily, and then sighed. "It's going to be one of those days. Come on, Amaril, let's get down there." And without a word she followed down the rope after their entreped trapsmith.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Climb down the rope, and ready her shield once below.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): *

Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2008)

Skye quickly descends the rope, leaving two above and two below. At that point, the sunrod comes to its full brightness, and two hidden dire rats are revealed, concealed among the rocks and debris.

Thunder makes his spot check, and can act during the surprise round. He also acts before either rat can.

*Initiatives* - Surprise Round
Thunder <-Starting Here
Dire Rats (3)





Thunder would be approximately where the arrow is pointing. Skye would be just down from the rope, roughly 10 feet to the east of that. One rat is adjacent to Skye. One is adjacent to thunder. And the third is just a bit north and west of Thunder. I'll switch to a more tactical map if the fight starts to warrant it.

Note that it takes a double move to descend the rope to the bottom, so Aramil and the Rogue are going to likely be delayed on getting down.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 25, 2008)

Thunder strikes at the rat adjacent to him dealing a devastating strike:

Attack Roll: 25 (19+6) Crit, Confirm Critical: 20, Damage: 15


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 25, 2008)

One rat attacks Thunder, but fails to deal any real damage. The rat on the opposite side closes to attack Skye, but also fails to land a damaging bite.

*Initiatives* Round 1
Thunder
Aramil
Rats
Skye

Thunder gets to go again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 25, 2008)

Thunder attempts to strike at next closest dire rat:

Attack: 13, Damage: 14


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 25, 2008)

The burly half-orc lingers for a moment at the top of the ravine, sniffing at the air in distaste before exhaling loudly. He then grabs the rope and lowers himself over the edge.

Snag grunts as he lowers himself down after the the mage, " Damned impatients... "


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2008)

"Bad luck strikes again. Hey, down there, drive them below the hole, where I can burn them with my magic." Shouts Aramil. Knowing his poor athletic skills, he steps aside, and lets pass Snag to the rope.

[sblock=ooc]If he gets the chance, Aramil will blast a rat with the level 1 Conjurer ability Acid Dart
Acid Dart (1d20+3=14, 1d6=1)[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 25, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

"Aargh!" she cried as the dire rats materialised. "Look at those teeth! Don't you clean them?" She interjected her shield as the closest one bit at her, and she managed to push it away while struggling to grab her trident from her back. She pulled the weapon off and swung it in a wild arc to momentarily keep the vermin at bay. "Hey, look!" she cried at the rat. "Now I've got a pointy thing as well. Clean, too!" With a more serious grimace she pushed her trident at the nearest rat. She skewered the small creature and then looked up the rope. "Don't rush. Really, no need." And then she spun around to see where she could help Thunder.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Skye draws her trident and attacks to dire rat beside her. Trident Attack vs. Dire Rat: 17. Trident Damage: 10 hp.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2008)

*Aramil*

Hey, a bit patience, please. I'm old enough to be your grand father.
Aramil _nearly_ falls trying to climb down the rope. After he swings over the ledge, he looses his hold on the rope.  He tries to break his fall or to land on his feet, but is hurt nonetheless.

[sblock=ooc]cimb check (1d20+1=4)

Acrobatics Check (1d20+3=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 25, 2008)

*Initiatives* Round 1
Thunder
Aramil
Snag
Rats
Skye

*Thunder:* Thunder fails to harm his monstrous rat opponent with his attack.

*Aramil:* The DC of the climb check is 0, so I wouldn't be overstating your peril.

*Snag:* Snag descends the rope in one round, coming down right near one of the rats. Aramil soon follows.

*Rats:* The two remaining dire rats each attack their original targets without any sense of strategy, or for what it's worth, fear. Thunder takes 2 points of damage from the disgusting maw of the rat while Skye keeps it back with his steady shield.

*Skye:* Skye's trident skewers and kills the dire rat nearest her. Now only one remains on the opposite side of the ledge near Thunder.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2008)

Round 2 Now? If so:

Thunder plunges his sword into the nearest rat, most likely finishing it off.

Attack: 17, Damage: 15


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2008)

That'll kill it. The final rat dies a quick and painful death, leaving everyone on the ledge with the stairs leading down.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2008)

Thunder walks over to the stairs and gives them a good looking over before proceeding down them at a normal pace.

Untrained Perception Check: 12


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 26, 2008)

Snag steps around the remains of the dead rats to give space for Aramil to climb down from the rope. " Looks like they were viscious little bastards, but no match for cold steel, " he comments as he surveys the area.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2008)

At the edge of sight, a fortress top emerges from the darkness. The subterranean citadel, though impressive, seems long forgotten, if the lightless windows, cracked crenellations, and the leaning towers are any indication. All is quiet, though a cold breeze blows up from below, bringing with it the scent of dust and a fait trace of rot.







The stairs present little danger, though one that runs might topple over the side.

After the descent, you arrive at a crumbling courtyard.

The narrow stairs empty into a small courtyard, apparently the top of what was once a crenellated battlement. The buried citadel has sunk so far into the earth that the battlement is now level with the surrounding cavern floor. The floor stretches away to the north and south, and it is apparently composed of a layer of treacherous, crumbled masonry, which reaches to an unknown depth. To the west looms the surviving structure of what must be the Sunless Citadel. A tower stands on the west side of the courtyard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2008)

Thunder takes in all the sights around him before pressing forward. He takes his time so as to not miss anything (OOC: fine details of environment).

OOC: Taking 20 on a Perception/Search check (if necessary).


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2008)

The debris that surrounds the keep is unsafe, and takes delicate balance to move over the shifting rubble. The structure is in various degrees of decay, and there's not much that looks worth anything outside of the keep.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2008)

Noticing the unsafe rubble Thunder mutters aloud: Perfect place for a trap.

The he yells: Get the rogue down here; this area has hidden trap written all over it!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> ...
> *Aramil:* The DC of the climb check is 0, so I wouldn't be overstating your peril.
> ...




Sorry, didn't want to be a drama queen   
[/sblock]
Aramil takes in all the sights around him, too. Perhaps his elven eyes will notice something hidden.
"If we need light up there, I could use my magic to levitate a light source."

ooc: makes a perception check, taking 20, too = 24 (20 + cc training + racial bonus)


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 26, 2008)

" I have a name, damn it, and if you want me to keep you from walking into a pit I suggest you show some respect and use it, " growls Snag angrily as he moves past Thunder to examine the area thoroughly. 

( Taking 20 for 25, and if nothing comes up moving on to the door of the citadel. )


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2008)

Snag carefully inspects the footing leading up to the door, and manages to uncover an untriggered 10x10 concealed pit trap. It can be bypassed by walking carefully around the edge to get to the next door.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 26, 2008)

Pointing out the area of the pit trap to the others, Snag says, " You might want to step around that. Give me a minute and I will see about getting the doors open... "

Betting that the pit trap is only the first on many insidious devices, Snag inspects the door for others traps and checks to see if it is locked...


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2008)

"Just open the door already   . You know, that I'm out of _knock_ scrolls since last week. "


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2008)

The door is unlocked and unbarred, and as far as your inspection goes appears to be un-trapped.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 26, 2008)

Snag draws his falchion and slowly opens the door, taking a peek inside to see if anything is waiting for them before opening it the whole way. If it looks like the way is clear, he quietly slips inside, motioning for the others to follow him.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 26, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

Skye cleaned her trident on the body of the dead rat, and leered at the fallen creature. "Never fight when you can't win," she remarked to the dead animal. Then she grinned. "Well, with the blood on your coat, you'll be very fashionable in the after-life." She laughed lightly and then looked to see that all four of them were ready to head down the gaping chasm in the earth. "Oh, good. We're all together again. I feel warm and fuzzy all over." With a quick step she started following the others down, storing away her trident for now, but keeping her shield ready.

She reached the jumbled mass of stone and rubble that formed the top of the sunken tower. "Nice place," she said, "I don't feel welcome." She hastily jumbled her hair so that it looked a right mess, and then said, "Ah, that feels better. When in a sunken tower of rubble, you have to fit in." She laughed again, enjoying the experience of the new surroundings, despite the nervous feelings in her heart. She watched as Snag found the trap near the door. "Neat!" was all she said in response.

"I guess the Hucrele's must've come this way. Though  I don't see any sign of them. Surely they must've left some indication of their passing? Is there another entrance into this sunken tower, or is this the only one? Did the Hucreles manage to avoid this trap?" She looked perplexed by the lack of information to be found on the lost Hucreles. Saying a few quiet words of prayer, she touched her shield and it burst into light. "Warm and fuzzy, I tell you," she said with a giggle.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Cast Light on her shield. Unless noted otherwise, I'm going to assume that this light is always active on her shield.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking into the tower shell, it's a circular area cobbled with cracked granite, upon which sprawl four goblins, all apparently slain in combat. One stands with its back against the western wall, the killing spear still skewering it and holding it upright. Three wooden doors lead off from this area. Above, a hollow tower of loose masonry reaches 30 feet, but the intervening floors and stairs are gone, except for a couple crumbled ledges.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2008)

Thunder straps his sunrod to his upper right arm and keeps his Greatsword at the ready.

Stepping around the pit trap Thunder mutters, "Bloody hell, no shocker there," while stepping into the tower. "We might as well give this place a throrough inspection."

OOC: Taking 20 on a Perception/Search check.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 26, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

She wrinkled her small nose as she glanced into the remains of the tower, first catching sight of the goblins and then taking a look upwards to the top of the tower. "Drafty," she remarked before looking at the spear that had skewered the goblin. "Kind of stupid, really. Leaving a perfectly good spear behind like this. I mean if whatever was here had killed a wild boar or something, the spear would've been really useful on the fire. But just imagine what goblin tastes like! Ugh!"

The tall human pulled back, allowing Thunder and Snag to take a closer look. "If we don't find a way in there, there's bound to be somewhere else to get in. I suppose I could start looking for some tracks around here." She moved off a little distance, staying within the light and trying to determine if the only way into the Citadel was through the ruined tower.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Take 20 on her Perception check (Result 27) to see if she can spot any recent tracks, or any other obvious entrances into the sunken citadel.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2008)

"At least the goblin smells long dead." says Aramil as he wrinkles his nose.

After seeing Skye lighting her shield he asks her: "Can you light my sword and this pebble, too? You know, evocation is not my strong suit."

Afterwards, he uses his arcane might, to scan the surrounding for magic.

ooc: cast _detect magic_


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2008)

There are two visible doors in this room, one leading northwest, the other leading southwest.

Investigation reveals that the four goblin bodies are about a month dead, though rats have gnawed at them. The bodies are looted of all valuables, though each goblin possesses a small longsword.

Further complicating matters, Thunder and Skye find that the stone on the southern wall is loose in one area. Potentially, there could be another chamber through there, if someone can pry it open.

Aramil does not detect the presence of any magic within this room.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2008)

Thunder tugs at the stone with all his might trying too get it free.

Strength Check to Pry the Stone Loose: 13 +4 = 17


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2008)

Thunder pulls the stone door aside, but in doing so pricks his hand on a very well hidden needle. He takes 1 point of damage.

The door slides to the side, revealing the once-hidden contents.

This pocket chamber is damp and cold. The skeletons of three long dead archers slump against the rubble-filled arrow slits along the east and south wall. Within a few seconds of the ancient stone barrier's removal, the three skeletons awake with necrotic vigor.

*Initiatives* - Surprise Round
Skeletons 

*Skeletons:* Stand up from prone as the door slides open.

*Initiatives* - Round 1
Snag 20
Skeletons 19
Skye 15
Thunder 10
Aramil 5

All three skeletons are crowded into the 10 ft. room south of the main tower. They act quickly, but Snag has the opportunity to act first.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 27, 2008)

Snag moves to flank the entrance to the secret room as he brandishes his big curved blade. " Let's engage 'em out here, one by one! " he exclaims.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 27, 2008)

Snag steps forward quickly enough, and only two of the skeletons are able to surge forward. One attacks Snag, the other Thunder. 

Attack vs. Snag: 16 (3 damage if that hits)
Attack vs. Thunder: 19 (2 damage if that hits)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2008)

see post 49


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Aramil avoids the melee and tries to blast one of the skeletons with an _Aid Dart_ "Burn."
> 
> ooc: Acid Dart (1d20+3=10, 1d6=3)
> I think I miss



I think you Jumped the gun WD, I believe Pinotage goes next.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> I think you Jumped the gun WD, I believe Pinotage goes next.




I edited my post.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 27, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

Skye quickly found that the only way into this place was through the room with the skewered but unsauced goblins. She returned to find Thunder using his muscular strength to remove the stone that blocked the entrance to something beyond. Curious as always, she leaned closer, and spotted the fallen skeletons behind. "What a way to go," she remarked as she stood up straight from peering into the small chamber.

"Or not!" she half-screeched as the undead came to life, and the skeletal creatures lashed out at her allies. "Bedtime, skeletons," she said hastily as she grabbed for her holy symbol. "This time permanently." She held forth her holy symbol, pointing it at the skeletons. "Gozreh does not tolerate such abominations!" she said loudly, the sound of her voice followed by a flash of positive energy that washed over skeletons and allies alike. "Ooh, that feels all tingly!" she said.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Skye holds forth her holy symbol and Turns Undead. Turn Undead Damage: 1 hp. The undead must make a DC 12 saving throw or flee from Skye for 5 rounds . Success means that they only take 1 hp damage. Everybody within 30 ft. of Skye also heals 1 hp damage.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

*Thunder - Human Fighter - AC 18 - HP 19/23*

Thunder screams a battle cry at the top of his lungs summoning up his strength for an attack.

Greatsword attack (1d20=18) +4= 22 to hit, Greatsword Damage (2d6+6=18)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2008)

*Aramil*

After Thunder's and Skye's actions, Aramil still avoids the melee and tries to blast one of the skeletons with an _Aid Dart_ "Nice swing, Thunder, and YOU: Burn!"

ooc: Acid Dart (1d20+3=10, 1d6=3)
I think I miss


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 27, 2008)

Posting order isn't particularly important to me. I'll insert your actions wherever they should go.

Skye turns undead, causing one of the forward skeletons and the one in the rear to act out of fear of holy retribution. Thunder's hit rightly destroys the remaining forward skeleton. 

Aramil uses his acid dart to little effect, but within a few more swings the remaining two skeletons are destroyed (seeing as they had no way to inflict more attacks, I assume you can deal the 3 and 6 damage necessary within 5 rounds).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Thunder gives the hidden room a good combing over searching for any hiiden goodies that might be buried.

OOC: Taking 20 on a Perception/Search check.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2008)

"And without serious damage, we three stand victorious again", laughs Aramil.
"Let's search them for values. I will see if they had any magic on them. On second thought, trapsmith, would you be so kind to search the _new_ room first?"

After seeing Thunder already being in the room: "Ok, forget the last words, Snag. If there was a trap, Thunder is already hit"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Thunder yells back, I heard that Aramil. And I am not!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2008)

"And, are you dominated, charmed or possessed? Or do you still have your daring personality?" Aramil calls back, still smiling. You hear from his words, that this is not the first time the friends argue about patience.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Nay I say to the first and *YES!* my thundering personality is intact!


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 27, 2008)

" What do you mean, we _three_? " asks Snag suspiciously.

But after the exchange between Aramil and Thunder, Snag looks suddenly depressed, burying his forehead in his hand and shaking his head.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2008)

"Eh, I meant naturally us three in this room. And Thunder, two rooms forward." Aramil explains still smiling.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> And Thunder, two rooms forward.



OOC: Actually, Thunder is one room to the left.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 27, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

Thunder's powerful blows quickly brought down the three skeletons, two that had fled from the power of Gozreh's might. Skye seemed quite pleased by herself as the battle drew to a close, but for a chance said nothing, merely smiling at the light banter between her comrades. Some described her as fearless, though she'd always thought that it wasn't the entire extent of her personality. She did feel fear - her way of expressing it just didn't quite give that impression.

Smiling she turned around to the two remaining doors while Thunder scanned the room. Her face was serious as she glanced, her brow frowning as she pondered the two doors. "I've always been partial to the North, but then down the South it's generally nicer. I just can't make up my mind. Mind having a look at those two doors Snag? I think we've picked up enough trouble for our first few minutes here, and it would be good if we could avoid any more. I'll see if I can find out if the Hucreles past here." She went to the two doors, bending down to once again check the floor for tracks or signs that the Hucreles had past.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Take 20 on her Perception check (Result 27). Still scanning for signs of where the Hucreles may have passed.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 27, 2008)

37 silver pieces, 13 gold pieces and 3 crossbow bolts make up the loot in the skeletons possessions. The rest of their equipment and everything else in the room seems to have deteriorated and is rather useless.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2008)

Suddely Aramil starts to laugh: " You ARE dominated, Thunder. You are still waiting for Snag to search the doors..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 28, 2008)

The southern door looks less used, but neither door is locked or barred here.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 29, 2008)

" I feel that we should go through the door less travelled, " says Snag, pointing to the one that looks less used. " My guess is that the group that came before us would also choose to attract less attention by going this way. "


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2008)

The room to the south-west opens into a 20 foot wide hall in poor repair. The far end is especially bad, as it has completely collapsed, filling the southern section with rubble. The western wall is in much better shape than the other walls, and it holds a stone door with a rearing dragon carved in relief upon it. The door contains a single keyhole which is situated in the rearing dragon's open mouth.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2008)

"Okay trapsmith, your turn. But be not afraid, we will cover you from behind."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 29, 2008)

Snag carefully searches the room, but the dragon relief has left him thinking that perhaps it would be better _not_ to go this way, even if he could pick the lock. After looking around, he goes to look through the other door from the first room.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2008)

When Snag reaches the southernmost wall during his inspection, a sudden shrill cry comes from the rubble near him. Without any other warning, a disgusting dire rat leaps out from it's hidden hole in the rubble and claws at Snag dealing 2 damage.

*Initiatives*
Snag
Thunder
Skye
Dire Rat (1)
Aramil


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 29, 2008)

Snag briefly recoils in pain and surprise, but he quickly recovers and swings his falchion at the dire pest. 

Attack: 1d20+3=13, Damage: 2d4+4=7


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2008)

The creature manages to avoid being damaged by Snag's attack.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 29, 2008)

Thunder lunges at the hideous creature.

Greatsword Attack (1d20+6=26), Greatsword Damage (4d6+6=24)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2008)

It's dead regardless, but I think you still have to confirm critical hits in Pathfinder, though I could have possibly missed it.

After the rat is dead, Snag opens the door to the north of the circular tower. Ahead is a 10 foot wide hallway leading to the west. Doors to the north, south, and west lead out of the simple hallway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 29, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> It's dead regardless, but I think you still have to confirm critical hits in Pathfinder, though I could have possibly missed it.



You are absolutely right I just completely forgot to.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 29, 2008)

Thunder enters the long corridor and gives it a quick once over visually.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 29, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

"South it is," Skye said seriously and followed the others south. Their brief foray into the rubble-strewn room with its dragon door turned up a rather nasty surprise. "Watch out for the..." Thunder's blade hacked down on the small dire rat, cleaving its body in two. "Sword!" she said, before stepping up to stand over the rat's body. "Now see there. If you'd kept your eyes open, you'd have avoided that sword and stayed alive. Stupid in any case, picking on things bigger than you, even if you're hungry." She shrugged and then followed Snag north, realising that they didn't have a key for that door, and that the Hucreles wouldn't have one either.

"I guess it's north then," she said as Snag opened the door to the north, revealing another selection of options. "And now we can go west as well," she remarked. "We really should be following the Hucreles' progress, Snag," she said, "It should be easy to see their passing, if they left obvious signs. I just hope they're not behind that dragon-carved door." She followed Snag into the hallway, helping him take a look with an extra pair of eyes.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Take 10 on her Perception check (Result 17)as she moves down the hallway. 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2008)

"I don't like his...", Aramil whispers following his companions. "Perhaps we should look for unlocked doors. I doubt the Hucreles locked them as they progressed."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 30, 2008)

" Whatever... " says Snag as he takes a look at the three doors, this time wary of any more rats about to pop out of the woodworks.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 30, 2008)

The door to the south is stone, and locked. The doors to the north and west are normal and unlocked. The stone door seems to have been locked for quite some time, and the door leading to the west looks like it's been actively used in recent time.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 30, 2008)

Moving back towards the north door, Snag carefully kneels down and puts his ear to the door, trying to discern any suspiscious sounds from beyond. Once he is confident that there is nothing behind it, he cautiously opens the door and looks beyond.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 30, 2008)

You hear nothing, and when you open the door you find a 20x20 ruined chamber that stands empty of all but a litter of rocky debris.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 31, 2008)

Snag slowly moves into the room, searching carefully for traps, buried treasure and, most importantly, angry monsters. Once he feels that there is truly nothing of interest here, he moves on to the west door and repeats the procedure for listening before entry.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 31, 2008)

There is nothing of any interest, no monsters, no traps, no treasure in the small room. Your listening to the west door also yields nothing of interest, but when you open the door, you find something of interest.

Crudely executed symbols and glyphs, scribed in bright green dye, decorate this large and irregularly shaped crumbling chamber. A large pit in the chamber's center shows evidence of a recent bonfire. A metallic cage in the center of the southern wall contains a gaping hole and stands empty. A small wooden bench draped with green cloth stands before the cage, and upon it sits several small objects. A bedroll lies near the wooden bench, from which the sound of whimpering is plainly audible.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 31, 2008)

Waving them over, Snag whispers to his companions, " Does someone with a better mind for talking nice want to see what that whimpering is about? "


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 31, 2008)

Thunder walks over to the bedroll and tries to pull it free from whatever is hiding underneath it.

Contested Strength Check (1d20+4=21)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2008)

*Aramil*

"Oh Thunder, I don't think this is what Snag had in mind as he asked for _talking nice_." Aramil responds as he readies himself for a possible attack.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 31, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "Oh Thunder, I don't think this is what Snag had in mind as he asked for _talking nice_." Aramil responds as he readies himself for a possible attack.



"Hey, I can talk nice. I just want to know what cowardly creature lies beneath this mess before engaging it in convesation."


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 31, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

She waited by the western door until Snag caught up with them, aware that it was unlikely, as mentioned earlier, that the Hucreles would've locked doors behind them. Then again, if they were in trouble anything was possbile.

She followed the others into the room, her eyes wide. "Oooh. Now this is a change. Actually quite homely." She readjusted her shield as she too heard the whimpering, but quickly moved after Thunder as he rudely pulled the blanket away from whatever was there. "Steady, Thunder, you might hurt him. Her. It. Something."

She glanced at the bundle of something and said, "No need to worry, there, my friend. Let's take a look at you and see if we can help. Thunder here is all big and strong, but he's really soft at heart. And not nearly as ugly as you think he is. Quite handsome for a human." She paused sheepishly. "Sorry. Take your time, friend. Just come out and Skye will look after you."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Diplomacy Check for Whimpering Something: 26.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 1, 2008)

Thunder violently rips the bedding away and reveals a strange and sniveling kobold with blue tinged skin.






Skye tries everything to talk to the creature diplomatically, but it initially runs with surprising agility. The creature seems to have a rudimentary understanding of the cleric's words, but elects to put a gap between itself and the evil bedroll-thief. It yells a few random curses in draconic while shifting back and forth with his beady little eyes locked on the fighter.

When he talks, he has to cut back tears even when he's this excited. His 'conversation' skills are laced with sadness, missery, fear, and false bravado. He seems more than a little strange even with all of that taken into account.

"Meepo does not know who you are, but it does not matter. You do not belong here, hairmonkey! Meepo don't know anything! Just leave Meepo alone! Don't hurt Meepo, or you'll be sorry! Meepo is very mighty!"

Despite his claim, this particular kobold looks runty, even for a kobold.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 1, 2008)

Thunder lets go of the bedroll, steps back and quickly surveys te room.

H then turns to Meepo. "What is the cage for my dimuntive friend?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2008)

Aramil adds in draconic: "Don't be afraid, little one. Just answer our questions."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 1, 2008)

To thunder's question, the furious little monster replies rather boldly, "Was the cage of Meepo's dragon! Meepo is the dragon keeper!"

However, when he responds to Aramil's use of draconic, his horrible scratching voice sounds a bit more... tame. [sblock=draconic]"You show some knowledge of the language, human. If you really want questions answered, then stay your hands and I will show you to one who can answer them..."[/sblock]

"...Ugly hairmonkeys!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 1, 2008)

Dragon Keeper?! I think we have a problem. If there is a dragon here, it might be more than we can handle.

Meepo?! Tell us about the dragon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Dragon Keeper?! I think we have a problem. If there is a dragon here, it might be more than we can handle.
> 
> Meepo?! Tell us about the dragon.



"Yes, please tell us about the dragon", translates Aramil to draconic, before he takes a look at the cage.

[sblock=ooc]Can Aramil tell the age of the dragon by the size of the cage. Are there traces of the use of a breath weapon he can use to determine the energy type? If yes:
Knowledge Arcane Check (1d20+7=26)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 2, 2008)

[sblock=Aramil]You get the idea it was small-to-medium in size, but there's very little to go on.[/sblock]

The kobold retorts to Aramil in draconic, seeming to be both insulted and insulting, [sblock=draconic]"I can understand the one with the sword just fine without your meddling, human."[/sblock]

He then turns to thunder and replies in common.

"Why do you want to know about Meepo's dragon, hairmonkey? What do you want to do? If you want to hurt him, Meepo will never tell! Never! NEVER EVER EVER! But if the hairmonkey wants to help Meepo... Meepo might want to help the hairmonkey."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2008)

"What do you want, creature?" Aramil asks in a harsh voice. "And your help should be good, or else."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 2, 2008)

" Be careful with this little scaledog, " warns Snag. " They can be tricky little bastards. "


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 2, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

"You know," Skye said, "For a small critter you're not terribly friendly. I'd suggest, Thunder, that you take a few steps away so as not to antagonise him any further. Or her. Or it. He never said. She... Oh, never mind. Aramil understands his language, and he might be useful in letting us know about where the Hucreles went." She glanced at Meepo and the grinned broadly. "We're just trying to help some friends of ours, little one. It's what you do. So if you want to be our friend, then we'll gladly help you. Of course, you understand that friends help each other, and we might need a little help from you in return." She glanced at the cage, wondering if they would really have to face a dragon!

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2008)

"Meepo can take you to visit the great leader Yusdrayl. If you follow Meepo, Yusdrayl will be able to help you hair monkeys."

The kobold now seems a bit excited, his tiny tail shakes and his tongue hangs a bit outside of his mouth. 

"Follow... follow... and Meepo will take you to see Yusdrayl..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2008)

"At least, kobolds are a bit more trustworthy than orcs or goblins. What are you saying?" Aramil asks his companions.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Thunder takes a step back. 

Meepo, who is Yusdrayl?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2008)

"Meepo just said, Yusdrayl is great leader. What is wrong with you, hairmonkey?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Great leader doesn't tell me _who_ Yusdrayl is, just _what_ Yusdrayl is.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2008)

Meepo looks at you rather dumbfounded. "Yusdrayl is Yusdrayl."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 3, 2008)

Snag turns on Aramil and glares. " Probably a damn sight more trustworthy than fidgety elves, too, " he says in an unfriendly voice.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Meepo looks at you rather dumbfounded. "Yusdrayl is Yusdrayl."



"Is Yusdrayl a kobold?" Aramil asks in common.



			
				Kaodi said:
			
		

> Snag turns on Aramil and glares. " Probably a damn sight more trustworthy than fidgety elves, too, " he says in an unfriendly voice.



"Calm down, Snag. I said "orcs" not "half-orcs". And I do find _half-_elves untrustworthy, too." Aramil adds with a smile.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Is Yudrayl another kobold?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2008)

Meepo's glare seems to be looking at you all with pity at this point.

"Yusdrayl is kobold, yes."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Okay, Meepo, take us to Yusdrayl.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2008)

Meepo leads you through the hallway to the west, turning north and walking into a long hallway that crosses from east to west. Deterioration and decay thrive here, as everywhere; however a double row of relief-carved marble columns march the length of the hall. The worn carvings depict entertwining dragons. Three small, horned humanoids constantly patrol the area. The Kobolds here are of the typical sort, greenish, small, and shifty.

As you walk east with Meepo acting as your envoy of safe passage, you seem to pass the few guards without a fight, though they look quite interested in you. Eventually you can mkae out a short throne that stands near the west wall, constructed of fallen bits of masonry stacked against an old altar. A small, horned figure in red-dyed robes sits in the throne, and a force of six similar creatures guard her. Surprisingly, two of the six kobolds have bright reddish skin, and bear no armor or weapons. The red kobolds seem completely and totally terrified of you, while the others of their number seem at least a little brave, if not confident. 

The altar's top contains a variety of small items, while the portion of the altar that serves as the throne's back features a carving of a rearing dragon. A metallic key is held firmly in the rearing dragon's open mouth.

Meepo interjects quickly in draconic...

[sblock=draconic]"Yusdrayl, I, the brave and mighty warrior Meepo, have brought us help. These ugly humans have offered to assist us in our most holy war, should you see fit to allow such lowly and weak creatures to do the great and impressive honor of serving the all-mighty Yusdrayl. They beg forgiveness for being walked through these hallowed and grand halls of the great Yusdrayl, and wish only to serve as you see fit."[/sblock]

The red-robed kobold, a female apparently, stands atop her throne two sizes two big for her. She looks down at you, which is quite odd given that even on the throne she's still below your own stature. 

"You hu-nam look like you would make great hu-nam slaves. I am happy to see that you have chosen to work with us. We have much to talk about... what you are here for... what you want here... and what your price is..."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

We will work with you. We are here seeking riches and to improve our reputation as honored adventurers. I think mostly what we want is safe passage through the areas of this sunken temple that you have control over.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2008)

"You are good hu-nam! I will make my tribe passive. They will not attack you hu-nams. They will fear you as they fear me! Hu-nam slave, you are free to go about this holy place so long as you do not take from me or my tribe. I will make you even better offer. If you take the whelp Meepo with you and find our missing pet, I will offer you my treasures. Do you like this deal Hu-nam slave?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

As long as my companions and I are free to press further after completing this quest without continuing to be your _slaves_ then it is a deal.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2008)

The leader scratches her head, confused by your strange statement. "If that is what hunam wants, that is what hunam gets." Meepo comes in a bit closer and quietly tries to inform you...

"All hair-monkeys is slaves. Hair-monkey says to Yusdrayl, 'hair-monkey don't want to be slave' but the only way hair-monkey not be slave is if hair-monkey is dead. You not want Yusdrayl to make you not slave, hair-monkey."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> As long as my companions and I are free to press further after completing this quest without continuing to be your _slaves_ then it is a deal.





			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The leader scratches her head, confused by your strange statement. "If that is what hunam wants, that is what hunam gets." Meepo comes in a bit closer and quietly tries to inform you...
> 
> "All hair-monkeys is slaves. Hair-monkey says to Yusdrayl, 'hair-monkey don't want to be slave' but the only way hair-monkey not be slave is if hair-monkey is dead. You not want Yusdrayl to make you not slave, hair-monkey."



"Yes, yes, Thunder the diplomancer strikes again", Aramil whispers at his companions. With a louder voice, addressing the kobold leader: "My friend here meant, that we will be not _your_ slaves, but leave your realm after our adventure."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "Yes, yes, Thunder the diplomancer strikes again", Aramil whispers at his companions.



Thunder shoots Aramil a cold stare. I've just about had enough of your wit, elf. Keep it up an you'll end up with a sword in your back.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2008)

*Aramil*



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Thunder shoots Aramil a cold stare. I've just about had enough of your wit, elf. Keep it up an you'll end up with a sword in your back.



"Calm down, Thunder. I try to save our lifes. Sorry if I offended you. But if so, please fight back with words not swords." Even in this situation Aramil succeeds at smiling.

(ooc: Tell me if you are outplay offended)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> (ooc: Tell me if you are outplay offended)



(ooc: no, just playing a bit of a hot-head. Thunder doesn't like it when people constantly are insulting.)


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 4, 2008)

" And people think _I'm_ the savage, " mutters the half-orc.

Moving over to where Meepo is standing, Snag pats the diminutive kobold on the head and says, " Looks like you are with us, scaledog. May you'd like to show us around a bit more. "


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 6, 2008)

Meepo looks as-if he is anxious to say something as the leader speaks, but he holds himself back. Once the party has agreed to assist the kobolds, Meepo leads the party back to the dragon's cage room. There he says, "Meepo and hairmonkeys take the back way. Hairmonkeys lead. Nobody here now... but Meepo sees no reason to walk in front of the big angry hairmonkey."






Meepo directs you through the north-eastern passage, which leads around to another simple room. The door to the next room is unlocked and unguarded. When it's opened you find an empty, lightless, lonely chamber that is home only to rat droppings, crumbled flagstone, and nameless stains.


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

"Well," she started as they reach the empty and dusty chamber. "That was interesting. Quite a few things in fact." She seemed to considered them for a moment. "You know, I bet I know where we can find a key to that dragon door we spotted earlier. Perhaps once we've found this dragon of theirs. Not sure how we're going to do that, nor how we're actually going to catch that thing, but maybe Meepo here has some bright ideas as the dragon's keeper." She looked at the kobold and flashed a grin.

"Meepo," she started. "What is actually north of this door? Where are we going to find this dragon? I have a sneaky feeling that we've not got all the information we were after. The audience kind of went in a blur." She shrugged and then gave the northern door a good glance with her eyes. Years of traveling had done much to sharped them. "Meepo, do you think the dragon's beyond this door? Or is this the boundary to your territory? Which begs the question as to what's stopping you from expanding your tribe in these ruins."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Take 10 on her Perception check of the door (Result 17).

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 6, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "... but Meepo sees no reason to walk in front of the big angry hairmonkey."



"But I insist, that you walk in front of the not-so-big angry not-so- hairy monkey that is me." Tells Aramil Meepo.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 7, 2008)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> "Well," she started as they reach the empty and dusty chamber. "That was interesting. Quite a few things in fact." She seemed to considered them for a moment. "You know, I bet I know where we can find a key to that dragon door we spotted earlier. Perhaps once we've found this dragon of theirs. Not sure how we're going to do that, nor how we're actually going to catch that thing, but maybe Meepo here has some bright ideas as the dragon's keeper." She looked at the kobold and flashed a grin.
> 
> "Meepo," she started. "What is actually north of this door? Where are we going to find this dragon? I have a sneaky feeling that we've not got all the information we were after. The audience kind of went in a blur." She shrugged and then gave the northern door a good glance with her eyes. Years of traveling had done much to sharped them. "Meepo, do you think the dragon's beyond this door? Or is this the boundary to your territory? Which begs the question as to what's stopping you from expanding your tribe in these ruins."




"Smart hair-monkey. This is end of our territory. This room has been theirs, then ours, then theirs, then ours, but now no-one keeps guards here. Too few kobold left. Too few goblin left. This room not worth enough to keep, so kobold give up. Goblin give up too. But goblins come this way to steel dragon. They go north, into the citadel."

The door looks normal, devoid of dangers and seemingly safe.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 7, 2008)

Snag goes to open the door and have a look at if the room is unoccupied like Meepo says.

" How good are these gobs with trapmaking, little scaledog? I'd like to know what sort of stuff I oughtta be looking for... " says the half-orc.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 7, 2008)

Meepo answers the inquiry proudly. "Green gobbos is not nearly as good as kobolds at making traps. Gobbo traps kill, two, maybe three at most. Kobold traps work again and again, but gobbos traps only work once! Sure, they make many traps, but kobold traps is better. Meepo thinks hairmonkeys should be careful, though. Hairmonkeys probably big enough to set off traps that kobold don't."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 7, 2008)

Nodding, Snag enters the room cautiously and begins looking around for any traps left behind by the goblins. Hopefully once they have moved through a couple of the goblins rooms they will have passed any traps...


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 8, 2008)

Dust and odd bits of stony debris and rubble lie scattered on the floor. An ornate fountain is built into the eastern wall. Though cracked, stained, and dry, the fountain's carving of a diving dragon retains its beauty. A relief-carved stone door stands on the western wall.

An inscription on the stone door reads in draconic,

[sblock=draconic]"Tana Aman Heka Men - Channel good, open the way."[/sblock]

Another, much more difficult to find inscription is found written on the fountain in this room.

[sblock=draconic]"Nainarya - Let there be Fire"[/sblock]

Another passage leads off to the north, seemingly going on for quite a while...


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2008)

Aramil translates the draconic texts:

On the stone door:
"Channel good, open the way."

and on the fountain:
"Let there be Fire"

"Looks like we need priestly and fiery powers...", he adds.


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 8, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

"Priestly and fiery power..." she intoned slowly after Aramil as he translated the passages of text. Her eyes suddenly widened. "Ooh, ooh! That means me! Why didn't I think about it?!" She seemed annoyed by the thought but there was still a grin on her face. "You don't encounter many creatures that requires the holy radiance of Gozreh, but this door is as good as any, I suppose. Do you really think this is going to open just like that?" She waved her holy symbol in the air. "I could try, if that's what we wanted. I have a sneaky feeling, and I'm getting a lot of those these days, that the neither the goblins nor the kobolds know what's behind that path. It's off the beaten track, as they say. Still, worth a go? Thunder? Snag? What do you think? Open the holy door?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* She'll channel positive energy at the door if the others agree.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 9, 2008)

" No, I definately don't agree, " says Snag. " That is like finding a tripwire and deciding to move it _before_ finding out that is attached to a giant boulder ready to crush anything in the hallway you are standing in. "

" We should go after our main objectives: finding those two siblings and finding the dragon. Speaking of which, I do not think we ever actually asked the little scaledog here if they have seen the people we are looking for. "


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 9, 2008)

*Aramil, AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 18/18, F +1,R+3,W+2*

"Oh, Snag, finding this damn dragon is not my top priority. It would be nice for the extra treasure, but was no part of the save passage deal. I still wonder why Thunder agreed to take the scaledog with us. Some unspecified kobold treasure for catching a dragon?
And about the door: If you relly need a good priest to open it, I don't think it that a risk. It's unlikely the two siblings took that way, though." Aramil starts lamenting again.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 9, 2008)

"That door is locked, stupid hair-monkeys. You not be able to get in there. We already try. We even try the great key and nothing happen. Meepo never met no other hair-monkeys."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 9, 2008)

*Aramil, AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 18/18, F +1,R+3,W+2*

"Meepo, tell us more about this _great key_, please."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 9, 2008)

"Um... no, hairmonkey. Not your business. If you want the key you can ask the great leader for it."


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 9, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

"Ooh. Decisions. Decisions. I really can't decide. Pramatic or adventurous. That's always been my problem, you know? I can just never decide what I want to be. I guess that's why I travel a lot. To find myself, or perhaps just find a path that I enjoy. Problem is I enjoy most things..." Her voice trailed off, almost in contemplation of her brief speech.

"Stuff it!" she finally exclaimed, and turned her holy symbol on the door. "Gozreh! Behold his divinity!" She channeled the divine energy of her deity at the door, and no sooner did she finish, did she turn to Meepo. "You know, calling people 'hairmonkey' is quite rude. Besides, I'm not hairy. Snag is, sure, but not me." Then she turned back to the door. "Well, I hope that worked."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* She'll channel positive energy at the door.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (2 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 10, 2008)

Gozreh lights the way, a soft blue light covering the stone door. Five dusty sarcophagi stand on end in this silent chamber; three stand on the north wall, and two stand on teh south. The carved stone sarcophagi each resemble a noble elflike humanoid in ceremonial robes. A shrine carved of obsidian is set in the center of the west wall, on which a single candle yet burns.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2008)

*Aramil, AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 18/18, F +1,R+3,W+2*

"I was right! It worked! Now I hope this room was not sealed by the good gods to keep someone in..."


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 10, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

Skye peered into the now lit room, the light on her shield making it easy to see inside the room. "Well what do you know!" she exclaimed. "It occurs to me that we don't know a single thing about this buried fortress or what it was originally used for. Wonder why the Hucreles past through here in any case? No matter, we've got kobolds, Meepo and goblins so far. Doesn't seem all the complicated. Build big place. Big place get old. Big place fall to pieces. Little things move in."

She looked at Snag and Thunder. "My guess that's a burial place. Whether it's good or evil, I don't think we should bother it. Unless someone feels the urgent need to pray. Which I don't. Gozreh loves me an all, but now's not the time. Move on, shall we? I'd rather not toast myself accidentally by lighting that fountain." She looked at Meepo. "Goblins north?" she asked, and then waved somebody ahead to take a look at the northern passageway.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* She'll channel positive energy at the door.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (2 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 10, 2008)

The half-orc sighs and shakes his head.

" Why did you have to go and open the damn thing if you didn't want to explore it, " he says peevishly.

" Let me just check the place out for a moment before we go on. I won't disturb anything, but I'd like to make sure there aren't any surprises waiting to pop out and jump us from behind. "

Very carefully, and respectfully, Snag performs a thorough search of the room, looking in particular for any magical traps or evidence of fell creatures.


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 10, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

"Huh!" she said, surprised. "Yes, Snag, I suppose there is that. Let me help a little with that." She took out her holy symbol and cast a magical orison that would allow her to detect the presence of magic, even through most magical objects. She scanned the room, concentrating to see if she could pick up any important or noticable auras of magic on the altar and the fountain behind her.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Cast Detect Magic and scan the room and the fountain.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (2 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 11, 2008)

*Aramil, AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 18/18, F +1,R+3,W+2*

"I suppose we are leaving setting the fountain on fire for later?" Aramil asks as he searches the fountain using his own powers to detect magic.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 11, 2008)

Three items detect as magic within the room, and there are no apparent guards or traps.

The candle, a vial, and a whistle.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2008)

*Aramil, AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 18/18, F +1,R+3,W+2*

"I sense no magic in this room. Did you find anything? Perhaps I can try to identify it." Aramil says.

[sblock=ooc]Appraise: +7 (+9 to identify magic items) Perhaps you like to roll this in secret.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 14, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

Skye frowned when she let the magic flow from her eyes. "I can't really figure out what all this is for, and unlike Snagg, I don't particularly like playing with dangerous mechanical or magical things. So, I guess what I'm trying to say is that we should get on with finding this dragon, the Hucreles and hopefully not getting killed by a bunch of kobolds." She looked down the northern passage way. "Snagg, I guess you being the most crafty should take point?" She grinned and then followed the half-orc down the corridor to the north.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (2 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2008)

*Aramil, AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 18/18, F +1,R+3,W+2*

"I'm with you at this. Let's get the job done. Lead the way, creature!" Aramil says. "And for Nethys' sake, Snagg, I mean the kobold."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 14, 2008)

Snag says, " Maybe you guys should let me scout ahead a bit first. The gobs are likely to be getting close, and we don't want to just waltz into their lair unawares. "

He pauses just a moment before heading towards the passage, and as he moves out of range of the light, he crunches down a little and begins creeping northward, quite capable of relying on his own darkvision.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 15, 2008)

As Snag rounds the corner, Meepo yells out in a half-whispered tone, "Turn there, go through the door hairmonkey. That way to goblins."







Snag can make out that the hallway continues for a while north, and there are multiple alcoves that way. To your west, you can see a door.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 15, 2008)

Not wanting to leave anything to chance, Snag decides to briefly check the alcoves further north before heading back to the door. He listens intently with his ear pressed to the wood for the sounds of any goblins in the next area before carefully opening up the door and peeking inside.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 15, 2008)

As Snag creeps forwards to inspect the alcoves, he spots the ravenous look of a dire rat peering outside of one of the alcoves. Their glares meet, but the rat seems content to sit where it is right now.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 15, 2008)

Snag decides to creep back to the group and inform them of the giant rodent which would they probably do not want to deal with at a more inopportune time later.

He pulls out his bow and nocks an arrow, and motions for the others to get ready.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2008)

*Aramil, AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 18/18, F +1,R+3,W+2*

"I'm ready when you are, Snagg." says Aramil as he draws his sword and readiey an Acid Dart.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 17, 2008)

Bump for Pinotage.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 18, 2008)

Thunder has sword at the ready.


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 18, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

Skye nodded when Snagg returned with the news of the rodent. "Then let's kill it quietly and quickly," she said, before readjusting her shield. For now she kept her other hand free, but her trident wasn't far out of reach. "I wonder if all dire rats here are related?" she mused as she moved ahead. "Do you think we killed his mother or something up on the ledge? Or maybe a second cousin?" She shrugged and quietened as they drew nearer.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (2 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Thunder has sword at the ready.




[sblock=Reveille]Welcome back!    [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 19, 2008)

The group's surprise shots ring true, killing the lone visible rat while it sat there rolling in filth and chewing on the ruins a particularly fresh goblin skull.

A few seconds pass, and this seems to be the end, but then there are definite sounds of motion, like the skittering of twenty tiny scratching feet on the ruined concrete. An entire pack of dire rats come barreling out of the holes and broken stones from the hallway. One among them stands out, bloated, fat, and horrifying to look at. The mother of this Den of horrible vermin trails at the rear of the pack.






*Initiatives*
Aramil 17
Thunder 16
Sky 15
Snag 14
Momma 10
Rats 7





It looks like the players act first so I'll do rounds in the simple "players then dm" method.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Thunder closes the distance between him and the first rat on the left and attacks it

Attack/Critical/Damage (1d20+6=23, 1d20=15, 2d6+6=16)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 19, 2008)

*Aramil, AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 18/18, F +1,R+3,W+2; Ini 17*

Aramil shouts: "Wait for my spell to take effect: _Somnigravis_!" as he casts a sleep spell in the middle of the rats, carefully aiming to not include his comrads in the effect.


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 20, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 17/17 - Perception (+7)*

Skye almost burst out laughing at the fact that her predictions seemed somewhat on the mark. She had not expected this. The combination of fear and nervousness stiffled the laugh into more of a blabbering burst, which she quickly contained. "Guess we found the mommy," she remarked and then turned her head at Aramil cry. "Well?" she asked. "Sleep, what sleep? Get on with it." She quickly realised that it would take Aramil a little longer to complete his spell, and, not wishing to distract him, she pushed past Snagg.

"Gozreh is the master of the heavens and the seas. Every creature must give in to its fate." She cletched her fist as if raging again her own personal storm, and a burst of rain and lightning with buffetting wings fell on the closest dire rat in front of her, bludgeoning it into submission. The storm quickly disappated, but it was enough, she hoped to give the rat pause. It snarled at her and Skye put her shield in front of her, preparing to defend herself.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Skye moves 10 ft. forward in front of Snagg, and uses her Storm Burst domain power on one of the dire rats directly in front of her. Storm Burst Ranged Touch vs. Dire Rat: 19. Damage: 4 hp non-lethal. The dire rat also suffers -2 on attack.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (2 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2008)

Bump for our rogue.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 22, 2008)

( I was sort of waiting for the outcome of the sleep spell, but whatever. Sorry. )

Snag sights up the big, mean looking rat (or if has succumbed to the sleep, the nearest conscious very ugly rat). He thinks it would look rather better with a decorative piercing in its hide... from his arrow, which he looses. 

Attack: 1d20+2=16, Damage: 1d6=4


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2008)

(ooc: Sleep is a full-round action to cast. It will "work" next round)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 23, 2008)

*Initiatives*
Aramil 17
Thunder 16
Skye 15
Snag 14
Momma 10
Rats 7

Aramil begins his spell, Thunder crushes one of the vermin beneath his blade, Sky produces a damaging attack that doesn't quite disable her target, and Snag fires an arrow into the nasty mother rat, but it seems to fail to pierce her thicker than usual hide.

The Den Mother comes barreling forward, in defense of her slain spawn, or perhaps out of simple hunger. She strikes at Thunder, dealing 5 points of damage.

The pack swarms forward, the four remaining normal dire rats attack Thunder and Sky equally. The vermin make obvious targets as they crawl over each other to get to their quarry. Skye and Thunder each get attacks of opportunity.  Both hit, and they fell their targets. One rat manages to deal some damage to Skye, dealing 3 points.







Aramil's target for his sleep spell happens immediately, and he'll of course need to tell me how he's targetting it out now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2008)

(ooc: The effect should include 6k, 6L, 7k. It will also include Thunder. If he miss his save, aramil will walk close to him and give him a kick (1d4 non-lethal, to wake him instantly).)


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 23, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 14/17 - Perception (+7)*

Skye braced herself for the arrival of the rats, and they swarmed just as she had expected they would. The large rodents gnawed and bit at her shield, and threw their impressive weight against her protection. One bite slipped through her shield's defense, grabbing her by the arm, and the pain and blood flared out of the wound. "Ouch!" she cried, "That was not nice. Sit!"

The dire rat continued to press the assault and Skye drew out her trident, using it effectively in defense but her shot just narrowly missed the nimble rat she was attacking and she slammed the weapon into the floor. "Stand still, I tell you," she commanded the rat with futility.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Creamsteak, Skye didn't have a weapon prepared, so she can't take any attacks of opportunity since she's not threatening anything. 

If the rat at K7 falls asleep, she remains where she is, draws her trident and attacks the rat at J8. Trident vs. Dire Rat: 13. If K7 remains awake, she takes a 5 ft. step to L8, before attacking K7 with her trident as above. Attack misses.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (2 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2008)

Will save (1d20=13) 

If this is a successful save, Thunder attacks the next closest rat.

ATK/Crit/DMG (1d20+6=16, 1d20=5, 1d6+6=10)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 25, 2008)

Initiatives
Aramil 17
Thunder 16
Skye 15
Snag 14
Momma 10
Rats 7

Aramil's spell puts Thunder, the den mother, and two other dire rats to spell all in one final motion.

He then kicks Thunder for 1 point of non-lethal to wake him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2008)

*Aramil, AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 18/18, F +1,R+3,W+2; Ini 17*

"Hurry, Thunder, Coup de Grace the big one!" Aramil says as he wakens Thunder.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 25, 2008)

Thunder Coup de Grace's the Den Mother.

OOC: 36 Damage. She needs to make a Fort save DC 46 to survive the blow.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 25, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Thunder Coup de Grace's the Den Mother.
> 
> OOC: 36 Damage. She needs to make a Fort save DC 46 to survive the blow.




To get this right... you're doing this from prone? CDG is a Full Round Action and you were put to sleep before your turn. There's also the potential matter of dropping your weapon. I don't see how it works out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> To get this right... you're doing this from prone? CDG is a Full Round Action and you were put to sleep before your turn.



[sblock=ooc]







> Prone
> The character is on the ground. An attacker who is prone has a -4 penalty on melee attack rolls and cannot use a ranged weapon (except for a crossbow). A defender who is prone gains a +4 bonus to Armor Class against ranged attacks, but takes a -4 penalty to AC against melee attacks.
> Standing up is a move-equivalent action that provokes an attack of opportunity.
> 
> ...



I see nothing that disallows this action (Defending it because it was my idea).
Only the possibility of a dropped weapon   [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 26, 2008)

Regardless, to move on, Thunder does something to kill the rat mother.

Skye then steps forward and stabs at one of the concious rats, but misses.

Snag fires another arrow, this time nailing one of the concious rats for 5 points of damage. It still lives.

The two concious rats claw at Skye, one hitting for another 2 points of damage.

Back at the top of the initiative.


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 26, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 12/17 - Perception (+7)*

"Aramil!" she cried, "My hero!" Then her attempted giggle following the mirth was stiffled by another one of the rats biting into her flesh. "And look how dirty those teeth are!" she said as the pain flared up in her body. "I'll get you... you crazy yellow-toothed animal," she said before aggressively launching into an attack that ended up with one dead rat from her powerful trident blow. "Serves you right!" she said, though she probably didn't mean it entirely. She had great respect for animals and knew that they had a place, but biting into her was not the place to be.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Skye attacks one of the rats that bit her. Trident Attack vs. Dire Rat: 22. Damage: 9 hp.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (2 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2008)

*Aramil, AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 18/18, F +1,R+3,W+2; Ini 17*

Aramil finishes another sleeping rat with his longsword.

[sblock=ooc]Aramil stands in L8 and Coup de Grace the rat in K7.
Dam 18, DC 28[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 1, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Kaodi (May 6, 2008)

The half-orc drops his bow and pulls out his falchion as he steps over the bodies of sleeping and fallen rats to slice and dice one of their waking companions.

Or himself.

Attack: 1d20+3=4, Non-Damage: 2d4+4=9


----------



## Creamsteak (May 13, 2008)

Skye and Thunder each put down another rat fairly easily. After another round of attacks from the rats, which fail to land any hits, the remaining force of diseased rodents are dispatched.

Once all is said and done, Meepo steps out from around the corner behind everyone applauding with his two small claws. "Good job hairmonkeys! You killed the big momma of those bad bad hairy bads. You are obviously great heroes! Meepo will tell great stories to chieftain of your slaying prowess!"

The path to the west, leading to a door, and the path to the north where the rats came from are both viable points of exploration from where you currently are.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 13, 2008)

*Aramil*

"Good job everyone. Sorry for the kick, Thunder. Where next?" Aramil says.


----------



## Pinotage (May 14, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 12/17 - Perception (+7)*

Skye exhaled in a half-whistle as she examined first her bleeding wounds and then secondly the critters that lay sprawled dead across the floor. "Nasty," she remarked, before taking some water to clean down the worst of the blood on her body. "Hope this doesn't scar, otherwise I'll hunt these rats in the afterlife and spit them over a fire." She stabbed one of those that had bit her for good measure.

"I guess we should take a look and see if there's anything interesting in this mother's lair," she continued, "Might be some clues as to what's up ahead. Rats gather all sorts of strange things. Snagg, you up for joining me in a quick search?" She headed forward, her eyes peeled for more trouble.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Perception +7 to search the area up ahead, taking 10 for a result of 17.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (2 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kaodi (May 14, 2008)

Snag glances at Meepo as he moves to search the rats lair. He is not sure whether he should feel angry at the kobold for what would be a belittling comment from a civilized person, or to pity him if the kobold genuinely feels that way.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 18, 2008)

Skye and Snag both ntoice signs that four humanoids traveled this passage in recent time, heading north. Only Snag is clever enough, however, to identify that only three trails lead back out of this passage.

There are a few gold coins and small gems among the rats warren. There are 21 gold pieces and 4 small pearls.

Ahead, a room with two trapdoors blocked open by iron spikes opens up. It's obvious that if the tops of the trapdoors were flush with the floor, they would be difficult to spot. The north wall holds a dry fountain carved with a bas-relief of a dragon.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2008)

*Aramil, AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 18/18, F +1,R+3,W+2*

"Do you think the Hucreles did that?" Aramil asks, as he spots the ironspiked trapdoors.


----------



## Kaodi (May 18, 2008)

" Maybe, " answers Snag while he glances around to see if there is anything else suspicious. " Were these trap doors made by your people, scaledog? "

Carefully making his way around the open pits, the half-orc creeps up towards the other passage to take a look at what lies down it before waving his companions forward. " If it was the Hucreles, there is no way to tell whether the missing footprints belonged to one of them or one of their companions, so I suggest we investigate before assaulting the goblins. "


----------



## Creamsteak (May 18, 2008)

Meepo responds, "Meepo don't think any kobolds have come this far, hairmonkey. These are pretty big pits for Meepo."


----------



## Kaodi (May 18, 2008)

Snag goes to lake at what lies beyond the door (?) in the west wall...


----------



## Pinotage (May 19, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 12/17 - Perception (+7)*

"Wooa! Wooa! Wooa!" Skye exclaimed when she heard Snagg's comments about those coming and going. "So what happened to the fourth? And, if they came back through here, where did they go? It seems to me that this path gets one killed, whereas if we follow the tracks of the three that came back, we might actually find them. Which means, that we go that way." She waved her hand aimlessly towards where they'd come form and one of the other areas they had not yet explored. "And what's with all these fountains and dragons in any case?" she asked suddenly. "I mean, that's two in the space of a few feet. What's up with that?" She shrugged her shoulders and shook her head.

Realisation suddenly dawned on her. "Oh, that's right. We have to find proof of them being alive or dead, right? So if we find a dead one, then we've got proof. So we have to follow all leads? In that case, Snagg, lead on. We're right behind you." She looked into the pits, trying to tell if somebody had fallen into the pits, and staying well clear of the fountain for now.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (2 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 23, 2008)

The stench of rotting meat suffuses the air, rising from much-chewed carcasses of several cave rats, smaller vermin, and some suspiciously humanoid looking bodies. The cadavers lie upon a floor of filth, old bones, hair, and fur that combine to make a particularly large and vile nest. The norther wall is smashed, opening into rubble strewn darkness.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

*Aramil*

After Aramil makes a small gesture and says a minor word of power, the filth before him cleans and he starts to examine the nest.

[sblock=ooc]Aramil casts _prestidigitation_ and uses the clean effect. Than he searches the nest. Perception (sight) + 4. Afterwards he will cast detect magic on the heap, too.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (May 24, 2008)

Wrinkling his nose, Snag steps over the refuse and slowly creeps over towards the hole in the wall to take a peek at what lies beyond.


----------



## Pinotage (May 26, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 12/17 - Perception (+7)*

"Ew!" Skye said, wrinkling her nose. "I guess we'd better check the bodies to see if there is any sign of the Hucreles among them." She almost tip-toed across the floor to the broken wall, shining the light on her shield into the darkness beyond. "Don't know how they can stand it," she muttered, keeping her nose closed as she investigated the nearby area.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Perception +7 to search the area.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (2 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 31, 2008)

There's a bit of a treasure trove in this room, albeit difficult to find every last bit and piece. Eventually you can count out 300 sp, 68 gp, 3 gems worth 40 gold each, and the body of a human... probably a ranger. He had 5 daggers, studded leather armor, a shortbow, a sack (waterskin, one ration, a bedroll, flint and steel, and three torches), a quiver with only six arrows remaining, a potion of cure light wounds, and a pouch with 17gp.

A gold ring sits on the ranger's finger, engraved with the name _Karakas_.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2008)

*Aramil, AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 18/18, F +1,R+3,W+2*

Aramis whispers : "Aurum Arcanum." and makes a short gesture to detect possible magic on the items.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 31, 2008)

None of Krakas equipment nor the gems and coins in the room detect as magic.


----------



## Kaodi (May 31, 2008)

" Well, this doesn't bode well for the Hucreles, " says the half-orc as he shamelessly loots the body of the fallen warrior. " We'd better be careful or we'll end up like them too. "


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 1, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 12/17 - Perception (+7)*

For the first time since coming on the mission, Skye looked solemnly down at the body of the ranger. "Not a way to go," she remarked, before looking around for something to make the ranger more respectable in death. "If we return, we should make sure the body is buried properly. Or returned." She noticed her use of the word 'if' but decided to make nothing of it.

Returning to her usual jovial spirits, she turned to Aramil. "Guess we'd better make sure Meepo shows us the right way. We've found one body - let's hope we find the Hucreles and their companion alive. Which way to the goblin areas? I think it's time we paid them a visit." She readied her shield, but kept her trident stowed away. She briefly thought about calling aid, but decided now was not the time.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Haven't updated to Alpha 3 yet, but will do so sometime this week.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (2 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 3, 2008)

"So the hairmonkeys is done then? Meepo will lead you to goblins... stupid hairmonkeys..."

He pauses slightly before the last statement, almost doubting himself. He then stops at the door leading west, out of the room with the fountain. "That way to goblins. Be careful, they is not friendly to friend hair-monkeys."


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 4, 2008)

Snag goes to scout ahead, leaving the others behind for a while.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 5, 2008)

*Skye - Human Cleric - AC 16 - hp 12/17 - Perception (+7)*

Skye follows Snagg as he heads to where Meepo pointed the goblins were. She clutches her fists together for a few moments and then checks to see that her holy symbol is still in place. "Let's do this. The more I'm in the place, the more it rubs off on me. And that's not a good thing. I do not want to be a hairy monkey when I leave here, let alone a dead one." She follows after Snagg, keeping her eyes and ears open for trouble, leaving Thunder and Aramil to keep the rear guard with Meepo.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Haven't updated to Alpha 3 yet, but will do so sometime this week.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Turn Undead (2 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 3/1, Wis 0/1):

*Level 0 (3): * Detect Magic, Light, Resistance
*Level 1 (2): * Bless, Protection from Evil

Skye's Character Sheet[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

*Aramil*

Aramil, AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 18/18, F +1,R+3,W+2

Aramil follows Snagg and Skye a few paces behind, keeping an eye on Meepo and and for other possible dangers...


----------

